# My dog Sam



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Didn't know where to put this, maybe not worthy of the braggs, and didn't want to tack it on the old (sad) post.

I got a pup at 5 weeks. When I took her into the vet, there were many things wrong. There were worms, kennel cough, and a few others

When they weighed her then, she was 4.9 pounds. So small and fragile. I have only had her for two weeks now. I am doing my best to take all of the great advice given here on the boards 







.

To work with socialization, we have been doing a modified doggy day care at the vets. She is actually in the cat room with her own little condo







.

We work on bite inhibition, and for some reason she is responding to German commands better than the English ones







.

So when I picked her up today, one of the very nice ( actually just plain incredible) people there told me what she weighed. I wanted to wait until her appt. at 8 weeks, but I found out anyways.

10.9 pounds! Holy







She is so different than the sick dog I once had.

With a lot of hope and love, we might just make it through this







.

So that's the latest scoop...

-s.t.s.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Way to go you 2....







She sounds like she is 'normal' now for her weight...Keep up the good work...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

good job!! that is awesome


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome! I love reading about Sam! Big smiles for everything you are doing for her!


----------



## icesphere18 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's GREAT!!!!!! Good work!


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Yippee! It sounds like Sam is doing so much better.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I am soooo on Team Sam! That's so great to hear!!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Team Sam, I like it!

So, back from doggie day care today and I took some pics....

So first, from 5 weeks to 7 weeks, the stuffed dog used as scale










Learning to sit










Fun with the fox










Monkey?










Nap time










take care,

s.t.s.


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

She's adorable. I'm so happy to hear that she's doing well. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

OH MY what a cutie she is!!! She's going to get big fast, eh? How can you resist the face in that last pic?! =D


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I am trying to "enjoy" getting up at 2 am in the morning and my hands looking like I just wrestled with a baboon.....

I know she is going to get soooo much bigger. The first week I was wondering what the







I had got myself into. I knew I wanted a German Shepherd and thought that I had done sufficient research ( 2 months worth) but you really don't know until you know.

We are starting to get into a routine. I cannot wait until the booster shots where we can explore the world just a little.

I am really looking forward to taking her for walks instead of carrying her down the steps to go outside. Though for the time being, I will take it one, picking up crap in a bag, day at a time







.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and support,

s.t.s.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I love the monkey? pic!

Don't worry, she'll be big soon and you'll long for the days you could pick her up and snuggle/carry her around. Enjoy every minute of it!!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I **Heart** Sam's pics!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Wow, what a looker. Keep Sam away from me, I would adopt her in a nano-second.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, she's really growing. I'm glad she's doing so well.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

You know..right now Sam would fit in my purse....

Just a complete cutie-pie and I'm so glad she is doing so well.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

So very glad Sam is doing so well, whe is such a little cutie pie. Keep up the good work. It will so be worth it in the end.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, just a quick update. Back from the vet today. She still has a few worms but other than that we are A-OK








.

She got the first round of boosters, and it was recommended that I wait until the second round unti we go out on some short walks.

3 weeks to the day I took her into the vet and she was 4.9 lbs. Now she is tipping the scales at 12.0!







What a chunker.

I also got her papers in the mail today, so I'll probably be asking some q's.

A few pics taken over the weekend:

The new jolly ball









belly!









Her spot










Oh yeah, she's tough


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sam is looking good. much more settled in and happy. she is really growing.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness, look at her little face. She's really growing into quite a charmer.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Too cute. Love the Sam updates!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

At 9 weeks, here is where we are at:

First bone










Here!










Playing with the leaves


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That is a seriously cute puppy!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaThat is a seriously cute puppy!


Thanks! It's mainly all her. I just feed her and clean up the poop.









It was a real good day in the KC area, close to 70 degrees. Boy she sure like those leaves...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep up the good work.Tell her Happy Valentines Day from Athena & Lexi


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, she's grown! She's looking really great and I love the "Here" shot. Happy dog!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, Valentine's day and Sam is now 10 weeks old. Here's just a few pics of our day...

Chillin' inside










Grrrr!










Sit










Hmmm










Bought a new rug today










All mine




























Here, and looks like she has something


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

YAY! I cant stop twitching now! I have my Sam fix!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sam is adorable!!! Looks like you might need ANOTHER new rug though, LOL!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I want Sam to be my Valentine! So darn cute!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMommaI want Sam to be my Valentine! So darn cute!


Well, I guess I could share...


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

And...we just got our first ear flop seconds ago...










We just got our new bling in the mail today. The back of her tag says "If I am alone I am lost".

Got 2 of them at http://www.terrificpets.com/pet_id_tags/ .

Not affiliated with the site whatsoever, but it has a good selection and shows the tag as you create it. 2 of them was around 8 dollars out the door.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sam the shepherdWe just got our new bling in the mail today. The back of her tag says "If I am alone I am lost".


Just got one too.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

11 weeks old today







. Got Sam microchipped and had her 2nd round of boosters. Got the all clear to go for short walks.

Big strides from 6 weeks ago. Oh, and the worms are all gone!

We don't go very far, but it sure tires her out, thank goodness.

This weekend was kinda crappy, but here are a few pics of my girl at 11 weeks old.

Found out how much she likes ice



















She gets a little squirrely in the cart and PetCo, so I always pick a toy to keep here calm. Turns out she really likes the hedgehog










Sit!










Show me pretty!










Taking a break....










Fass?










Here girl










So there is some sort of prickly looking seed pod (Spruce?) that she loves to play with. She doesn't eat them, just plays with 'em. I gave up weeks ago trying to find and throw away every single one










And I saved the best for last



















She throws them in the air and chases them. Oh well







. Last round of boosters in a couple of weeks, then we're off for some puppy training.









take care,

s.t.s.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

It's been ahwile so I figured I put up some more pics. She will be 14 weeks old this week!









We pretty much go everywhere together, trying to get her little pup brain socialized.

Recently she figured out how much she like to hear herself bark. Downloaded the Dog Annoy app for the iPhone, and it seems to perk her interest.

We started some obedience training, at she (we) are getting the hang of it.

25.6 pounds is what she was this week, so her growth is looking good. Right now she is at least 2X the length when I first got her.

12 weeks old and took our trainer's advice about "mixing up" the routine. Toys were just kept in the storage bin, but oh well...










Ah, the "Wobbit". Best 10 bucks I ever spent. This is her #2 toy. First being an empty soda bottle.










It had snowed last week, so we did some playin'










13 weeks and she's picking her #3 toy, the puppy bite rag










More playing, this time with #1 and #4. #4 toy was "acquired" while walking around PetCo. She was sniffing the stuff on the lower shelfs, picked it out, and started walking away. Who am I to argue?










After a few hours of ball and tug, along with copious amounts of water, time to crash.










Thanks for looking!

-s


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay! New Sam pics!









The last one is great!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She is getting so big.You got one cutie on your hands.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Her markings look JUST like Jerzey's! Only your pup is a little darker... AH! So cute!

p.s. That picture of Sam in the snow with that adorable puppy dog look...







made me melt.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Sam is doing so well, I was worried about her at first but she fell into the best hands!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Great pics!

Can't wait to meet you and Sam







hope to see you on the 21st!!!


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

You are doing so well with Sam. She looks great!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

14 week update










oh well!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

hope the face feels better today! 
- what Sam really meant to do







from


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Priceless!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Are you eating choclate at the end?!?!?









I love the stick figure theatre!!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieAre you eating choclate at the end?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, those were supposed to look like beer cans!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

You might want to upgrade your beer of choice!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

hilarious


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh my, the adventure never stops with these guys (and girls!).


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Here we are again. 15 weeks and we broke 30 lbs. Lots of playing, socializing and training. Last weekend my buddy came over with his Siberian Husky. Everyone had a good time.

After a good deal of chase, Sam followed the "big" dog around just looking what she was doing.




























I gotta tell ya those Huskies are pretty nimble


















The weather was really nice so we just hung out on the deck. The dogs had a good time with the water dish.





































Here's one of Sam showing off some of her stuff...










And these two taken just last night....


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Gosh she's gotten so big!! I remember 15 weeks...get ready, she's about to start GROWIN!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I love seeing Sam grow up. What a little cutie. The stick story is priceless. Keep em coming.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Boy oh boy. 17 weeks. I have had this critter for about 3 months. Gone are the days of me carrying her down the steps to go outside. The times of me holding her while going into the pet places are FAR gone. I think we are around 33-34 lbs. Not too shabby.

Today was a pretty good day for both of us. For the past five weeks we have been attending basic OB classes. Well the big final was today and we passed! She did so well. It probably didn't hurt that I took her 30 minutes early to get all of the zoomies out.

I think she might miss her boyfried, Scooby-Doo, a 5 month old English Mastiff. They were like two peas in a pod.

Well, here we go with some more pics. There was a snow storm the other weekend, so in true German Shepherd fashion, I made sure that she got her fill of snow







.

For some reason, the snow and its subsequent melting made two new holes in the backyard










A rare pic of her face










Chillin on the deck. Dad was nice enough to shovel the snow off of the front and back steps so no one would slip










They mysterious hole










Yeah, we like snow










Life is good










Attack dog, Sit!










I tried to get the camera out when she had all fours in the toy box, no dice










Look at the lines of this ferocious beast!










And finally, make sure you have your finger on the button when you call your dog for a pic










Hope you enjoy!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Go team Sam!!

Take lots of pictures, soon you're going to look at her and she's going to look like a "dog"!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She sure has come a long way.She is adorable and getting so big.You've done an outstanding job getting her so healthy.Keep the updates and pictures coming.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!









It has been an.....adventure. I got her to help me get out of a rut I was in, and she's done that in spades. Instead of going home and plopping on the couch after work, almost every aspect of my day revolves around her well-being







.

This weekend we went to the petstore, and something was different. She was so well behaved. I was pretty relaxed so that had a lot to do with it I reckon. Yesterday was kindy crappy weather wise and she slept on the couch most of the day giving me a rare opportunity to do some work.

I had to go pickup my laundry and met a gentleman who used to raise German Shepherds when he was a boy. He kept telling me that Sam was "a really good dog", and that "she is going to be special". Kinda weird, because he went on and on. Nice guy and all, and I think he is right. Oh, I forgot, the reason we started to talk is he told me that she was 4 months old, and he was DEAD on the money, kinda weird?

Inasmuch, I can be thankful of the following from my dawg:

Good health
Good social skills
Housebroken, though she stays in the kitchen for now








Doesn't bite as much
Well behaved
The lady folks love her









I think I might have to tough it out tonight and we'll go outside for a little adventure. Some people call them walks, but I get lost real easy, so they are always "adventures"







.

Take care all,

s.t.s.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

19-20 weeks, and everthing is irie. Into a second round of training classes. For the first time since she was 4.9 pounds at 5 weeks, she is a little above the breed standard!

We have been doing some off leash work and I am pretty pleased. She got soooo close to one of my cats today and was very nice to her.

We do SchH every week in addition to OB. She might turn out to be a PPD.

I got a flirt pole and boy oh boy, she goes nuts for it, no pics with that as she is getting pretty fast (ok way too fast!).

Oh and there is a camping with the critter thread out there, but this weekend, I bought her a new toy, and during or shortly after I noticed she was bleeding from the mouth. After looking it was one of her canines. I freaked out, really freaked out and called my trainer. So she's 3-teeth for awhile. As much as I learn, there is always more







. 

So we are in great health, training and having fun, and I couldn't imagine life without her









Enjoy the pics, and btw her coloring is really changing!

I guess she was bored....










Do you always have to use the flash?










I'm too sexy for my collar, too sext for my collar.










There was a point in time where she couldn't get on the couch










Platz means platz










Ready!!!










So sad, and I'm not buying it for a second










Yo!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, I haven't updated this for awhile....









She will be 6 months June 8th. Right now she is tipping the scales at 51 lbs.

Let's see, things are going pretty good. Other than last Friday when she got into a bottle of Old English furniture polish. The dog walker cleaned most of the mess up, but all I was concerned about was getting her to the vet. Everything turned out OK.

How did she get into the OE? Well, it was under the sink. I have been using rope and velcro cable ties to keep it closed. Not anymore. Spent the $$ on some baby locks, and then some. She used to have the full kitchen to herself, but I have scaled that down to her crate when I am not there. I eventually want her to have the whole house during the day, but we're just not there yet.

What else....training is going good. Switched from the flat to a prong and I like the results. I was really hesitant before, but I do not regret it. 

I got her some new HS bling; a prong and a fursaver. She almost looks like a tough girl now.

We also do SchH. every weekend. I had to get some new gear for that, which are in some of the pics below. It's pretty fun, and she seems to have a good time, so we're going to stick with it.

She is really developing her "big girl" voice. She alerts me on all sorts of things. A dog in the yard, kids in the street, some invisible creature I have yet to see...all of the important stuff.









On to the pics!!

Here she is enjoy some dog ice cream that I made way to much of and finally threw away yesterday










Sporting her new agitation harness, still a little growing to do










A random shot of her in the yard










She's still a doorknob










And finally, her first pool






















































Thanks for looking!

s.t.s.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG! Where did that little puppy go?!!? She's such a big girl now, and a pretty one at that!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks! She really has started to grow. I kinda miss the 5 week old days, but it is soooo nice to be able to watch tv and to sleep as well. She has really done great with her house breaking. If dad is asleep on the couch, she'll just come up and give me a million kisses in a row, that her signal for me to get up. Not a bad way at all!

At six months I will post a growth chart. It only has the weights but I hope it will help answer alot of size questions. Since she was 5 weeks, she has been weighed at least once a week, some times in the early days, 3. You can see the effect of roundworms, coccidia(sp?), growth spurts and some growth slumps...


----------

